# juttu / tarina



## Gavril

Both are translated "story", but which works better in these contexts?


_Väitteesi todisteena sinulla on vain juttuja / tarinoita (vaikka tosia olisivat), ei merkittäviä tilastoja._

_Kalevalaa pidetään Suomen kansan __juttuna / tarinana.

Kuulin eilen naurattavan __jutun / tarinan pomon vaimosta.

En usko viralliseen __juttuun / tarinaan egyptilaisten mellakkoiden synnystä._

_Tämä on puhdasta __juttua / tarinaa__ -- et siellä ollut, etkä sitten voi mitään todistaa!_

_Hänen romaaninsa eivät ole parhaita lukemiani, mutta hän on ainakin hyvä __juttu- / tarinakertoja.

Tuhkimo on lempi__kansanjuttuni / -kansatarinani.


_Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Both are translated "story", but which works better in these contexts?
> 
> 
> _Väitteesi todisteena sinulla on vain *juttuja / tarinoita* (vaikka tosia olisivat), ei merkittäviä tilastoja._
> 
> _Kalevalaa pidetään Suomen kansan __juttuna / *tarinana*.
> 
> Kuulin eilen naurattavan __*jutun* / tarinan pomon vaimosta.
> 
> En usko viralliseen __juttuun / *tarinaan* egyptilaisten mellakkoiden synnystä._
> 
> _Tämä on pelkkää _*juttua / tarinaa*_ -- et siellä ollut, etkä sitten voi mitään todistaa!_
> 
> _Hänen romaaninsa eivät ole parhaita lukemiani, mutta hän on ainakin hyvä __jutun- / *tarinan**kertoja*.
> 
> Tuhkimo on lempi__kansanjuttuni / *-kansantarinani*._


_Kalevalaa pidetään Suomen kansan __juttuna _could be interpreted as a version of this, today very popular phrase _Se ei ole / on mun juttuni_ = meaning "se sopii minulle, pidän siitä", but in this context with Kalevala it seems most improbable.


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Here is my suggestion:

_Väitteesi todisteena sinulla on vain *juttuja* (vaikka tosia olisivat), ei merkittäviä tilastoja._

_Kalevalaa pidetään Suomen kansan__* tarinana.
* 
Kuulin eilen naurattavan __*jutun* pomon vaimosta.

En usko viralliseen __ *tarinaan* egyptilaisten mellakkoiden synnystä._

_Tämä on puhdasta _* tarinaa*_ -- et siellä ollut, etkä sitten voi mitään todistaa!_

_Hänen romaaninsa eivät ole parhaita lukemiani, mutta hän on ainakin hyvä __ *tarinakertoja*
Tuhkimo on *lempikansatarinani*__._

I would say that  usually "tarina" is used more for something written,like i   a book, for the narration/explanation of a fact while "juttu" is way more generic, more or less "tarina" is used as "story" in english while "juttu" like "stuff/thing" and for a generic fact.


----------



## JukkaT

In my opinion "tarina" is longer than "juttu"; it's content is thought over ("juttu" is more spontaneous). Although the stories in newspapers and magazines are called "lehtijuttu"




Gavril said:


> Both are translated "story", but which works better in these contexts?
> 
> 
> _Väitteesi todisteena sinulla on vain juttuja / tarinoita (vaikka tosia olisivat), ei merkittäviä tilastoja._(Both sound a little bit odd to me. If I had to choose; "tarina" sounds better. But I would say "Väitteesi todisteeksi sinulla on vain (huhu)puheita (vaikka ne olisivatkin tosia), ei merkittäviä faktoja." I think "tilasto" doesn't work as well as "fakta" with "juttu/tarina/puhe" in this case.)
> 
> _Kalevalaa pidetään Suomen kansan juttuna/ tarinana._(Tarina is definetely better here. "Taruna" would also work. "Taru"= legend, tale, myth...)
> 
> _Kuulin eilen naurattavan jutun / tarinan pomon vaimosta. _(Both are OK. If it's a short story (as it probably is), then juttu is better)
> 
> _En usko viralliseen juttuun / tarinaan egyptiläisten mellakkoiden synnystä._(I would use "selitys" here -> ...selitykseen mellakoiden synnystä Egyptissä. "Tarina" is a little bit questionable)
> 
> _Tämä on puhdasta juttua / tarinaa -- et siellä ollut, etkä sitten voi mitään todistaa! _(Maybe tarina is OK, but I wouldn't use neither one. I would use "legendaa", "potaskaa" or "valhetta" -> Tämä on puhdasta legendaa -- et ollut siellä, joten et voi todistaa mitään/...etkä voi siten todistaa mitään.)
> 
> _Hänen romaaninsa eivät ole parhaita lukemiani, mutta hän on ainakin hyvä juttu- / tarinankertoja. _(In this case "jutunkertoja" doesn't work. Novelists are "tarinankertojia")
> 
> _Tuhkimo on lempikansanjuttuni / -kansantarinani. _("Kansantarina" is the correct word, but "Tuhkimo" isn't "kansantarina", it's "kansansatu". "Kalevala", "Popol Vuh", ... are "kansantarina" or "kansantaru")
> 
> 
> Kiitos!


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> _Väitteesi todisteena sinulla on vain juttuja / tarinoita (vaikka tosia olisivat), ei merkittäviä tilastoja._(Both  sound a little bit odd to me. If I had to choose; "tarina" sounds  better. But I would say "Väitteesi todisteeksi sinulla on vain  (huhu)puheita (vaikka ne olisivatkin tosia), ei merkittäviä faktoja." I  think "tilasto" doesn't work as well as "fakta" with "juttu/tarina/puhe"  in this case.)



In this case, I was trying to contrast statistics (_tilasto_) with anecdotes (i.e., isolated stories that don't provide the "big picture"). I don't know if _huhupuhe _("hearsay" according to my dictionary) is a good translation for "anecdote" -- what word(s) would you suggest for translating "anecdote" in this context?


----------



## JukkaT

Gavril said:


> In this case, I was trying to contrast statistics (_tilasto_) with anecdotes (i.e., isolated stories that don't provide the "big picture"). I don't know if _huhupuhe _("hearsay" according to my dictionary) is a good translation for "anecdote" -- what word(s) would you suggest for translating "anecdote" in this context?


 
Now I have thought more about this sentence and I think "tarina" is fine. To me "juttu" would mean "some stuff". A good translation for "anecdote" would be "anekdootti"  but there is lot of people who don't really know what it means, so be careful when you use that.

_Väitteesi todisteena/todisteeksi/todistamiseksi sinulla on vain anekdootteja/tarinoita (vaikka tosia olisivatkin), ei merkittäviä tilastoja._


----------

